# Taken from are home choc lab pup's



## INTHEHILLS

We live in burnley,well waterfoot/bacup on a farm last week there were some chocolate lab pup's on the site for £150 each.i thought they would be good to buy to sell on.i know dogs should'nt be used in that way but needs must.after ringing a what i can only call really nice man we sorted to meet on the M6 at charnick richard services.(he was'nt for letting us to his home) we meet up on thursday morning and i brought 5 girls from him.when i got home the pups were fine but each had white paint in parts,so i tryed to ring the chap who had given me the name jim to ask why but got a dead line.i put the pups on here and some over sites then friday afternoon a 4x4 pulled up outside are farm and 4 men came to the door say'ing we had some pups of theres and that I had stolen them..........

i was in shock my husband was out on the farm and i had the 2 kids in the living room.i told the men that i had paid £750 cash to which i said some rude words and said he would come back with the police.i asked how he got my address to which he said are car was parked near there home in preston.(i have'nt been any were near preston) i told them to leave before i rang the police,then while i was at the door another one of then men went walking into the out buildings and got the pups.the police have just left are home now but as i didnt get the reg of the 4x4 there is nothing they can do they have tryed to track the phone number i had but it came back as a pay as you go number brought last week.

this is a group of people working to rip people off and turn up and scare them.please beware and if you have had this happen please get in touch.


----------



## deb53

"Needs be" that you thought it a good idea to buy these poor pups to sell on to make a bob or 2 

You meet at a service station to be passed these pups 

And you wonder why you now have people implying these poor pups were stolen and we are meant to be shocked

YOU are as bad as the people who bred these pups, as BAD as the person who sold them and as BAD as the people who came to collect them.

I just pray to God these pups are in safe hands and that you are so out of pocket you never have the money to go and buy a litter of pups for " needs be"

People like you deserve nothing but harsh punishment dished out in the way you caused distress to these pups.

On a more positive note lets hope they are now in safe hands which due to your selfish, cruel, heartlessways I very much doubt


----------



## INTHEHILLS

we have dogs here we have 500 cows to we know how to look after animal other wise we would be shut down.the fact someone has set up a con and are selling them on pets4homes is what worrys me.


----------



## deb53

INTHEHILLS said:


> we have dogs here we have 500 cows to we know how to look after animal other wise we would be shut down.the fact someone has set up a con and are selling them on pets4homes is what worrys me.


.........And that is all that worries you Not the fact that YOU are puppy

farming these poor pups and yes you should be stopped now before you

go and buy another litter to make a bob or 2. Try knitting and selling the

garments to make some dosh at the local market if you are that needy

instead of risking puppy lives

Puppy farmers are scum of the earth


----------



## Aurelia

INTHEHILLS said:


> We live in burnley,well waterfoot/bacup on a farm last week there were some chocolate lab pup's on the site for £150 each.i thought they would be good to buy to sell on.i know dogs should'nt be used in that way but needs must.after ringing a what i can only call really nice man we sorted to meet on the M6 at charnick richard services.(he was'nt for letting us to his home) we meet up on thursday morning and i brought 5 girls from him.when i got home the pups were fine but each had white paint in parts,so i tryed to ring the chap who had given me the name jim to ask why but got a dead line.i put the pups on here and some over sites then friday afternoon a 4x4 pulled up outside are farm and 4 men came to the door say'ing we had some pups of theres and that I had stolen them..........
> 
> i was in shock my husband was out on the farm and i had the 2 kids in the living room.i told the men that i had paid £750 cash to which i said some rude words and said he would come back with the police.i asked how he got my address to which he said are car was parked near there home in preston.(i have'nt been any were near preston) i told them to leave before i rang the police,then while i was at the door another one of then men went walking into the out buildings and got the pups.the police have just left are home now but as i didnt get the reg of the 4x4 there is nothing they can do they have tryed to track the phone number i had but it came back as a pay as you go number brought last week.
> 
> this is a group of people working to rip people off and turn up and scare them.please beware and if you have had this happen please get in touch.


You deserve everything you got


----------



## sequeena

I can only echo what Debs has said.

Sell some of your 500 cows to make a few bob you tit


----------



## Mese

Im sorry but if this is genuine you are scum 

those poor pups


----------



## thedogsmother

Looks like good old karma at work again.


----------



## rocco33

Serves you right for thinking you could make a profit for buying and selling on these poor puppies, whether they were stolen or it was a con.

As far as I'm concerned you got what you deserved.


----------



## new westie owner

You deserve all you got


----------



## thelioncub

Not the response you expected eh?! 
Whilst I do appreciate the shock of what has happened to you, and whilst YES - the 'con' is disgusting and cruel, so too is the buying of dogs to make profit. Sadly, these dogs are being used by people who don't care about them, to con people who don't care about them. It's a no win situation for the dogs, which is why this post has caused so much rage. You are, after all, on a pet forum - this isn't a forum for making money. A pet is to be loved and cared for, not sold on for a fast £. Let's just hope this story has made the OP think twice about how they make quick money next time.
Also, it's not the quantity of animals, but the quality. You could have a billion cows and it won't make you any more likely to know how to take care of a dog! My only advice is to think carefully about what you write here, or you'll end up starting a mini PF-war! (and I don't fancy your chances)


----------



## Guest

Erm! are you serious?
Hate to be the one to say this dear! But you really are either a sandwich short of a picnic or you have been well and truely Scammed! Or maybe you are just romancing!! t'is hard to believe after all!
Guess some would say you got what you deserved! Gorra laff though!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
HOPING the pups - if there are any - are safe and well!
DT


----------



## dexter

are you for real or a wind up??

either way you got what you deserved .......................

poor puppies


----------



## Amy&Ted

I smell a big fat troll.

If not... i can't and won't feel sorry for you. That's what you get for trying to profiteer from poor defenseless animals.

500 cows eh? That must be one MASSIVE farm you've got there


----------



## harrys_mum

you are a joke, and perhaps dont even deserve any replies, but you certainly did.
michelle xx


----------



## critter

You are on the wrong forum if you were expecting sympathy or help,wecare[U[about animals not profiteer from them, you deserve all you got. wayne.


----------



## H0lly

words fail me !


----------



## Guest

INTHEHILLS said:


> we have dogs here we have 500 cows to we know how to look after animal other wise we would be shut down.the fact someone has set up a con and are selling them on pets4homes is what worrys me.


Erm! reckon you've had too much vino mate! looking after cows is nothing like looking after dogs! And out of interet where where the dog actually stolen from?? ONe of your sheds I take!!
PErhaps it were peta!!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

Oh no! A Dealer has got her fingers burned!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tapir

INTHEHILLS said:


> i had paid £750 cash


Hahaha Good.  You deserve everything you got, so glad you are out of pocket.


----------



## Leah84

i`m actually surprised that the police took any interest in this.....or perhaps they just took note so they could have a laugh back at the station. yeah it`s a horrible thing to happen that you were scammed but at the same time buying a puppy just to sell on for profit is nasty and the fact they wouldn`t let you near the house would have been the first thing that set bells ringing.

i do hope the police find these people as they could scam again and next time it could be people who were genuinely looking for a pup to give a loving home too


----------



## Sqp guy

U b trollin' imo


----------



## Lady3131

You are an absolutely disgusting human being... 

I have nothing more to say to you.


----------



## newfiesmum

But she came on the pet forum not for sympathy, but to warn us lot not to get caught the same way! So is there anyone on here who is likely to buy a litter of pups to sell on for "needs must" profit? I think she picked the wrong place!

So glad she got done.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

You really deserve everything you got -- its disgusting dogs were used to profit here. I'm really struggling to get by - but I would NEVER never sell animals for profit. I actually rescued a mother dog from a puppy dog and watched her suffer the after effects of having to pop out puppy after puppy -- she bled constantly and always had to wear a nappy. Stop now before you ruin a dog's life.


----------



## billyboysmammy

awww

puppy dealer gets her fingers burnt! What a terrible terrible shame.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Karma... gotta love it!


As for the pups, I'm afriad there probably is a gang operating. But ANYONE who would sell pups in bulk, meets in a service station or any of the other things grossly wrong in your first posts needs to be left well alone. 

As for you knew it was wrong and needs must.... got what you deserved then didnt you! Have a lovely skint christmas :lol:


----------



## noushka05

you vile creature!

nice to see you got what you deserved tho:thumbup:


----------

